# Repipe, start from front or back?



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am doing a repipe now just wondering how you all go about?

It's a great job been working on this one over and over! I can't get her to stop calling she's a hot brunet I started from the middle!!!!!!!! 
The worst is she doesn't speak English and did want to learn feel I had to join majority and put one to work too! 
Is that how ?????


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

You started from the middle but you are all over the place in your post


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> I am doing a repipe now just wondering how you all go about?
> 
> It's a great job been working on this one over and over! I can't get her to stop calling she's a hot brunet I started from the middle!!!!!!!!
> The worst is she doesn't speak English and did want to learn feel I had to join majority and put one to work too!
> Is that how ?????


Not a plumber here,again....


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

She's not the only one who doesn't speak English.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Come back when your sober!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Not a plumber here,again....


 
rjbphd ... clean out your PM Box says it is full


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> rjbphd ... clean out your PM Box says it is full


Try again... I think its somewhat empty


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Conan! That doesn't make any sense!


----------



## waterwiz (Apr 29, 2013)

Wtf?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This routine may not work for everyone but for me, repipes are a two-step process.

Step one: I remove the old pipes.
Step two: I install the new pipes.

I know it is a weird way to go about it but it works for me most of the time.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I always rewipe front to back. Anyone else


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like someone has been watching this old house!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> This routine may not work for everyone but for me, repipes are a two-step process.
> 
> Step one: I remove the old pipes.
> Step two: I install the new pipes.
> ...


Just repipe at the side of the old pipes, you won't go wrong..
You could even connect to the old pipes at the same time and double the volume..
Oooohhhh Yeh.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I start with drain pipes first.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just put some JB Weld over the leak...

If it doesn't stop install a bucket...

As for the brunette...
If you don't know what to do you are beyond help....


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds like you've been hitting the pipe.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Barbarian1 said:


> I am doing a repipe now just wondering how you all go about?
> 
> It's a great job been working on this one over and over! I can't get her to stop calling she's a hot brunet I started from the middle!!!!!!!!
> The worst is she doesn't speak English and did want to learn feel I had to join majority and put one to work too!
> Is that how ?????


I don't care _what _you say, you're _not_ a plumber.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

smoldrn said:


> Sounds like you've been hitting the pipe.


Crack pipe maybe


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Barbarian1 said:


> I am doing a repipe now just wondering how you all go about?
> 
> It's a great job been working on this one over and over! I can't get her to stop calling she's a hot brunet I started from the middle!!!!!!!!
> The worst is she doesn't speak English and did want to learn feel I had to join majority and put one to work too!
> Is that how ?????


Only you having assesed what needs to be done can make that determination whether repiping sewer,gas or domestic hot and cold.. Every installation is different some might start back some front really the answer can only come from the plumber whose seen an doing the work.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I always start in the middle someplace holding up an elbow, tee, or wye in the air measuring to see how long I should cut the pipe.... :laughing:

It seems so logical....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Peppe1019 said:


> Only you having assesed what needs to be done can make that determination whether repiping sewer,gas or domestic hot and cold.. Every installation is different some might start back some front really the answer can only come from the plumber whose seen an doing the work.


Hey Peppe, welcome to the zone... don't be serious with this stoner OP...


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Hey Peppe, welcome to the zone... don't be serious with this stoner OP...


Thanks, the whole starting from the middle really gave me a good chuckle!!:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Peppe1019 said:


> Thanks, the whole starting from the middle really gave me a good chuckle!!:laughing:


The original poster was not a plumber...
Sooo we have a little bit of fun with them types... :laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I always start in the middle someplace holding up an elbow, tee, or wye in the air measuring to see how long I should cut the pipe.... :laughing:
> 
> It seems so logical....


I use to do it that way as well until a HO told me a better way. Try this next time. Start piping 1/3rd of the way instead of half. Then move to the other side and start at that 1/3rd point. Keep breaking it into thirds until it all meets up. Of coarse the last fitting will have to be a six way Shark Bite. This way saves at least twenty minutes per job. Take that by say five jobs and you can almost do the sixth for free.


----------



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, and ya sure I'm not the plumber! Look at the genius answers here!
Just proved who is and not!! Anyone need more help! 
Use the long nipple!!
Try using plumbers calk!
Always hard pipe it!
Maybe a calk hole cover!
Just hammer it In there!
Always be safe and use proper protection!
Take your time and get her done!
Always loob it up real never force it!
Always go to the wet spot first!!
Try cleaning up with a good antibacterial like alcohol!!
Always where your rubbers!
You should always where your San fransico slippers(knee pads)!
The best don't dry fit!
This plumber works best in the tight spots!
That's some more good advise for ya all slam and jammers!!!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

So.......where's the avatar with the shoitbox motorbike.....Massey Ferguson? Or some other tractor.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> Thanks for the advice, and ya sure I'm not the plumber! Look at the genius answers here!...


It seems the effort put forth by the members answering your question is in proportion to the effort put forth by you when answering their request for an introduction. 

The Admin does not have a rule that mandates you post an decent intro...but there is also no mandate that anyone has to take you serious if you don't.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> Thanks for the advice, and ya sure I'm not the plumber! Look at the genius answers here!
> Just proved who is and not!! Anyone need more help!
> Use the long nipple!!
> Try using plumbers calk!
> ...


I know who this joker is....


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I know who this joker is....


Yeah? Are you interested in sharing with the class?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> This routine may not work for everyone but for me, repipes are a two-step process.
> 
> Step one: I remove the old pipes.
> Step two: I install the new pipes.
> ...


Lol.works for me too.


----------

